# best cam for vr6 turbo



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

hey guys so I know a lot of you on the forced induction forum run vrt's, so I have a question. been thinking about running a cam in my vrt for a while now, to try to get abit more power up top without my motor choking out. 

so my question is what cam is best with a vr6 turbo running c2 software 42lb injectors.
what is your experience/knowledge in regards to this topic ?





NOTE: before any one tells me to go search every thread I look at is freeging old ****s changed and I want to know the newest and latest when it comes to running cams and a vr6 turbo!

thanks !


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

288s if your mental like me
268 if you want an all around good cam.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

There isn't a magic set of cams... match the cams to the turbo and power you want :beer:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

PjS860ct said:


> There isn't a magic set of cams... match the cams to the turbo and power you want :beer:


what you running


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

276


What size turbo do you have? Whats your power goal?

The biggest I would go with a chip tune is 268...


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

288's are just plain badass :beer:

...maybe one day


----------



## VR6DPLMT (Jan 19, 2013)

What size turbo do you run? The size makes a big different.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

T3/t4 63.ar garret


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Had the same turbo and it was paired with 262's on my old VrT , it was fun


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

I am running dsr 256 with pte 6765 works well together..


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

3WheelnGTi said:


> Had the same turbo and it was paired with 262's on my old VrT , it was fun


what were the noticeable differences ?


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Kent 264s & precision 6262


----------

